
Ask HN: What Makes API Documentation Great? - brandonlipman
What specifically makes documentation great? Example: something about the design, format, where it&#x27;s located, structure, video tutorials&#x2F;no tutorials. Examples would be really helpful. Also, if you are a developer, do you tend to spend time reading documention before going forth and testing it out or not? Thanks!
======
mtmail
This list contains lots of good examples
[https://github.com/PharkMillups/beautiful-
docs](https://github.com/PharkMillups/beautiful-docs)

For our service
([http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/](http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/)) we
can't use many API-docs-autogeneration tools because their typical usecase is
dozens to 100s of methods (think: Stripe). We only have one endpoint and a
couple of aliases.

~~~
brandonlipman
This is awesome. Thank you!

------
strongai
Like you said, examples would be [are] really useful!

